# Hep B immunisation



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have been advised that immunisation for Hep B is a 3 injection process and that there must be at least 4 weeks between dose 1 and 2 and then at least 8 weeks between doses 2 and 3.

Can anyone tell me where (and a rough cost) to get the 3rd dose of a Hep B immunisation in Dubai as there is only time for me to get doses 1 and 2 in Aus before I leave.


----------



## ambitiour (May 22, 2011)

*Immunisation in Dubai*



mitchell0417 said:


> I have been advised that immunisation for Hep B is a 3 injection process and that there must be at least 4 weeks between dose 1 and 2 and then at least 8 weeks between doses 2 and 3.
> 
> Can anyone tell me where (and a rough cost) to get the 3rd dose of a Hep B immunisation in Dubai as there is only time for me to get doses 1 and 2 in Aus before I leave.


Dear Michell,
Whats it specifically called, immunisation is vaccine? or it is a treatment for the hep carrier? , If you just briefly explain i will investigate over here and will tell you the details. Thanks.

Regards


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ambitiour said:


> Dear Michell,
> Whats it specifically called, immunisation is vaccine? or it is a treatment for the hep carrier? , If you just briefly explain i will investigate over here and will tell you the details. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


The definition of Immunization is the act of making immune (Resistant to a infection/bacteria/etc.) She is looking to know the cost and a place to get that third shot as she will get the first 2 in Oz.

Got mine stateside, so I can't help, OP.


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys

HAve managed get all this sorted. Employer can organise it for me so can close this one down.

PS I'm a he not she


----------



## ambitiour (May 22, 2011)

*Immunization*



mitchell0417 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> HAve managed get all this sorted. Employer can organise it for me so can close this one down.
> 
> PS I'm a he not she




Dear Michell,
I had checked with one of my friend working in a hospital, the cost is 125 AED, you must visit to some GP , so his/her fee will be 130 AED.
Since you employeer has got the responsibility, you do'nt need to consider it now.
I was thinking that you are a carrier of Hep, so thanks indoMLA for providing me the defination .

Feel free to contact me, if any help is required in Dubai.

Regards


----------

